# سؤال عن أنواع بطاريات السيارات



## zuhairaldaha (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....وبعد

كم نوع موجود من أنواع بطاريات السيارات؟ يعني النوع الوحيد الي أعرفه هو ( أي أس ديلكو )

من إلي يعرف جميع أنواع بطاريات السيارات؟ وإذا يعرف مواقع تلك الشركات المصنعة لكل نوع يضع لي الروابط. وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز اردت ان ترى هذه الانواع من بطاريات السيارات هذه الانواع التي املك روابطها واسف على التقصير 

http://www.boschautoparts.co.uk/pcBatt8.asp?c=2&d=1
http://electrobattery.com/electro.htm


----------



## zuhairaldaha (19 ديسمبر 2006)

أخوي مصطفى عبد الجبار أشكرك على هذه الروابط

ولكن الروابط ليست مهمة إذا تعرف أنواع البطاريات حتى لو بالأسم بدون الروابط لا مانع أن تذكرهم

(( تحياتي ))


----------



## عـلـي (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخواني ياليت من لديه معلومات عن البطاريات يفيدنا لان الكل لديه سياره ويحب يعرف انواع البطاريات ومواصفتها وفضلها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يونيو 2009)

اخى هنالك العشرات من الشركات التى تنتج البطاريات 
يمكنك الاطلاع على هذا الرابط لمعرفة بعض الانواع
http://images.google.com/images?sou...rlz=1T4ADBF_enSD329SD330&q=automotive+battery


----------



## north star (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

www.autoshop101.com/forms/h6.pdf

www.consumerreports.org/cro/cars/ti...dvice/car-battery-types/car-battery-types.htm

http://www.driverstechnology.co.uk/car-batteries.htm

http://www.ehow.com/list_5946601_automotive-battery-types.html


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

